# php 5.2.9 -> 5.2.13?



## sureshot007 (Jun 10, 2010)

First, let me start with letting you know I have no idea what I am doing with FreeBSD.  This is my first interaction with it.  The previous sysadmin here set this all up.  So be patient with me, please.  I have spent the last day searching, so if this has been asked/answered already, I apologize.


I have php 5.2.9 installed on a live web server.  The developer needs to be updgraded to 5.2.13 so that he can run something he just coded.  I can't go to 5.3 as it will break a bunch of stuff that's already on there. But since the introduction of 5.3, everything has been moved to the php52 hierarchy. So, is there an easy way to upgrade without reinstalling everything?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2010)

Update your ports tree then update lang/php52.

See Handbook: 4.5 Using the Ports Collection (the portsnap method is probably the easiest).

Install ports-mgmt/portmaster. This will make updating somewhat easier.
Not sure how old your ports tree was. The port got renamed to make way for php 5.3.x. This will probably work:

`# portmaster -o lang/php52 lang/php5`


----------



## sureshot007 (Jun 10, 2010)

so,  I ran:


```
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap update
# portupgrade -o lang/php52 lang/php5.
```

How do I check what the currently installed version is?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2010)

[cmd=]pkg_info -IX php5[/cmd]


----------

